# What exactly is needed to make candles?



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I don`t make a lot of candles but when I started we bought some rubber molds from ML because they give wick sizes with the molds and from there went on to make my own molds ( another part of the hobby)



> How can you get the candle out of that tube after it has hardened?


Mold relese is helpful but the best way I have found is let the candle cool then put in the freezer for and hour or so.

I am sure there will be more experanced folks than me chime in on your post.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Aug 21, 2008)

I have pondered making candle lantern candles in the past as well. Once I get up enough wax I am probably going to make a silicone mold of an existing candle. There are a TON of tutorials on this if you search on you tube. Most of them are from Martha Stewart.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I have made these candles for the lanterns and all I did was hand dip until I got the thickness I needed.


----------



## janeisgreen (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm new here, and a 'professional' beeswax chandler. Beeswax candles are very difficult to remove from most molds. I have made some of my own & bought others from http://www.busybeecandlesupply.ca/supplies.html
This is run by the fellow who used to give workshops. I took one, and that was the end of my frustration with molds.
Another thing to remember is that aluminum discolours beeswax. I had a deep & narrow stainless pot made for me especially for hand-dipping tapers.
Good luck!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2011)

I too would recommend the silicon molds from Mann Lake. One of the things that's hardest about candle making is deterimining which wick to use. Mann Lake recommends the wicks for their mold. No more guessing and trailing and error for me. 

That site that was mentioned before looks good too. I'm just not familiar with them. Looks like they have a similar mold that was used for the candles that you found on Amazon. 

The silicon is nice because the hardened candle is somewhat easier to get out of the mold than a metal mold. It sometimes takes a little tugging, pulling (on the mold) and exercising some patience but it's not too tough. 

I would suggest that as a newbie is to make it easy on yourself. Buy a mold with the suggested wick and make a few of that candle. Play around with the process and getting to know what works for you before you try making your own molds. 

Good luck!


----------

